# Ajman Driving Institutes & License procedures



## ash_ak

Hi,
I have a Ajman FZ residency visa, but living in dubai. now i need to get my Driving license, i am an Indian citizen with a US Driving license.
I am unable to find any reliable information regarding where to even start the process.
Emirates Driving inst. or belhasa or galadari don't offer services in Ajman. 
Does anybody have any experience with any Driving institute or where do i goto open my license file..

Any help would be appreciated..Thanks!


----------



## currently_indian

ash_ak said:


> Hi,
> I have a Ajman FZ residency visa, but living in dubai. now i need to get my Driving license, i am an Indian citizen with a US Driving license.
> I am unable to find any reliable information regarding where to even start the process.
> Emirates Driving inst. or belhasa or galadari don't offer services in Ajman.
> Does anybody have any experience with any Driving institute or where do i goto open my license file..
> 
> Any help would be appreciated..Thanks!


Were you able to get a solution ? Did you have to get license from Ajman or you got it from Dubai ?


----------

